# Home Depot cull wood



## Branman (Aug 20, 2003)

Are the your local Home Depots not selling cull wood anymore? The two closest to me stopped selling it completely.  That was the easiest way for me to make really cheap boxes, for around $1 or $2 each. Luckily I scored a huge load a few months ago, but one of my favorite things to do was check the cull bin every once in a while and see what I could use.


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

My local HD sells some culled wood but it really isn't that cheap here. Currently it is cheaper for me to purchase with shipping hive bodies and supers than it is to make. HD lumber is way to expensive.


----------



## Branman (Aug 20, 2003)

even your cull wood isn't cheap? Here you could get some decent 1 x's for a buck or two, and some were quite long, like six to eight feet


----------



## Yuleluder (Mar 2, 2005)

I just picked up 10, 1"x8"x4' for $2.01 each from my local Home Depot.


----------



## Ribster (Nov 3, 2004)

Branman: I haven't seen you (or anyone for that matter) in the chatroom for a long time. How have you (and your hives) been?

I can tell you that the home depot at merchants walk (on roswell rd) near the marietta/roswell border sells cull wood. 

I've seen alot of it and have been thinking about making some tbh's with it. The scrap seems like it would work out well for that purpose.


----------



## Branman (Aug 20, 2003)

I've been very well, thanks









Had a very interesting experience moving the hives up to the mountains for the sourwood flow. There was a bear and I got stung right on the nose @ fat/beeman's house and I got locked out of the yard by accident, etc, etc...one of those days









I'll have to check out that HD...there are two near my house and one across the street from my work, and none sell cull anymore.  

If you use AOL IM, send me a message some time. My name is 'Mirant Brandon'


----------



## Ribster (Nov 3, 2004)

No, don't use AOL IM. Sorry. What happened to the chatroom??


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

Branman,

You work for Mirant? Just noticed your IM name. What do you do for them?

Dan


----------



## Branman (Aug 20, 2003)

Yeah, I trade electricity for them


----------

